# Need TXV for American Standard A/H - Can You Help?



## David40 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am working on an a old R-22 American Standard 5 Ton Air Handler that has a failed TXV that is shut tighter than a clam. None of my local distributors handle Am Standard and have been unable to help me.

The A/H Model is 2TEC3F60A 1000A Ser 6253FUN1V
The numbers on the valve itself...
D881527P05, 1 636CNH, 249-15, 041249-15

Please let me know if you or anyone you know of can supply me with this valve or an equivalent replacement.

Thanks


----------

